# Lastrico.



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Dal 2009 ad oggi i padri che non ce la fanno a pagare l'assegno di mantenimento sono aumentati del 400%.
Del resto se va avanti così torneremo alle nostre antiche epoche venete in cui in una casa si viveva anche in due o tre nuclei famigliari no?


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2012)

Diceva l'insigne avvocata Tina Lagostena Bassi che il divorzio è un lusso che solo i ricchi possono permettersi. 
Triste ma vero, tutto sommato.


----------



## Arianna (16 Aprile 2012)

E' un problema a cui si potrebbe ovviare se esistessero leggi più eque, ma ahimè siamo in Italia...
Io sono convinta che se si permettesse ai padri di trascorrere tutto il tempo che desiderano insieme ai propri figli, non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno dell'assegno di mantenimento.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> E' un problema a cui si potrebbe ovviare se esistessero leggi più eque, ma ahimè siamo in Italia...
> Io sono convinta che se si permettesse ai padri di trascorrere tutto il tempo che desiderano insieme ai propri figli, non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno dell'assegno di mantenimento.


Ma capisci che vivere su una casa con due stipendi è una cosa.
Vivere su due case è un'altra...provare per credere!


----------



## elena_ (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci che vivere su una casa con due stipendi è una cosa.
> Vivere su due case è un'altra...provare per credere!


Se sei da solo sì.
Ma se non sei da solo è tutt'altra cosa eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Se sei da solo sì.
> Ma se non sei da solo è tutt'altra cosa eh?


Non ci siamo capiti.
Io abito su 140 metri quadri.
Questo spazio è riscaldato da una caldaia.
Se vediamo i costi di esercizio e vediamo di dividere le bollette, scopriremo che costa meno scaldare uno stabile di 140 che non due di 70 dislocati.
Il punto è che oggi, i costi sociali delle coppie che vivono separati, stanno incidendo in maniera molto pesante sul cosidetto stato sociale.
Capisci che se alla Charitas una volta si rivolgevano solo i senza tetto, e ora comincia a rivolgersi una fetta sempre maggiore di persone che bene o male lavorano...qualcosa non quadra.

Poi incide sempre di più la cosidetta, come dire, faciloneria con cui i signori avvocati propongono certe questioni a clienti da spennare.

Faccio un esempietto.
Alcuni anni fa le banche americane, facevano il contropelo alle nostre, dicendo...ah ma voi non vi fidate dei cittadini, volete troppe garanzie siete al medioevo...

Oggi si dice che le banche italiane siano ai primi posti per solidità.

Ora fate la prova.
Andate in banca a chiedere qualcosa.
Subito loro si propongono come quelli che ti danno di tutto e di più.
Poi una volta accertato il tuo potenziale economico, fanno du conti, e ti dicono, possiamo finanziare fino a tot, in quanto lei deve rientrare in questo credito, secondo certi parametri.

Non è che un operaio possa chiedere certe cose ad un istituto di credito eh?
Anche se è suo diritto.

Insomma qua, bisogna trovare nuove soluzioni per le coppie in difficoltà, prima che sparare ah tanto mi separo...

Penso che sia morale ed economico un sistema di separazione in cui effettivamente i due coniugi vanno in meglio no?

Per sposarsi basta l'amore o ci vuole anche un tetto?


----------



## elena_ (16 Aprile 2012)

Guarda conte, secondo me ci vorrebbero innanzitutto leggi più eque e pratiche più eque.
Sugli avvocati squali stendo un velo...

Mantenere due case è costoso e so di cosa parlo.
Ma niente è impossibile e so di cosa parlo.

Quanto allo status sociale, purtroppo temo che con questi chiari di luna saranno sempre più le persone costrette a rivolgersi alla Caritas, non solo i padri separati...


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

caro Conte, riguardo alle possibili soluzioni, sei alquanto parco...che proporresti?
perchè se la butti sul sociale, la vedo male


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Guarda conte, secondo me ci vorrebbero innanzitutto leggi più eque e pratiche più eque.
> Sugli avvocati squali stendo un velo...
> 
> Mantenere due case è costoso e so di cosa parlo.
> ...


Che importa. Se non hai un soldo bucato sei sporco e cattivo.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Che importa. Se non hai un soldo bucato sei sporco e cattivo.



ma va! sei arm aber sexy


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma va! sei arm aber sexy


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH
nur arm


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Conte, riguardo alle possibili soluzioni, sei alquanto parco...che proporresti?
> perchè se la butti sul sociale, la vedo male


Non lo so sono confuso.
Certo che è strano un mondo dove si diano sussidi alle famiglie per mandare i figli a scuola in base all'ISE...e poi si gonfino le tasche degli avvocati per esercitare il diritto di separazione.

In fondo a non pestarsi i piedi ci vuole poco: basta mettersi d'accordo. No?


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so sono confuso.
> Certo che è strano un mondo dove si diano sussidi alle famiglie per mandare i figli a scuola in base all'ISE...e poi si gonfino le tasche degli avvocati per esercitare il diritto di separazione.
> 
> In fondo a non pestarsi i piedi ci vuole poco: basta mettersi d'accordo. No?


infatti, non ho mai capito come mai bisogna fare di un divorzio un tracollo economico
se ci si mette d'accordo, non si paga nulla
rimane il problema delle abitazioni, aggravato dal fatto, scusate il cinismo, che la vita media si è allungata moltissimo, e quindi: anziani da curare e niente eredità...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> infatti, non ho mai capito come mai bisogna fare di un divorzio un tracollo economico
> se ci si mette d'accordo, non si paga nulla
> rimane il problema delle abitazioni, aggravato dal fatto, scusate il cinismo, che la vita media si è allungata moltissimo, e quindi: anziani da curare e niente eredità...


Aspetta il divorzio è una cosa: la separazione un'altra.
Pare che ci siano comunque anche molti padri che subiscono la separazione, non rimane più nulla a loro e in più non vogliono neanche più saperne dei figli.
Ma sono dati emersi dai giornali eh, non idee mie.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta il divorzio è una cosa: la separazione un'altra.
> Pare che ci siano comunque anche molti padri che subiscono la separazione, non rimane più nulla a loro e in più non vogliono neanche più saperne dei figli.
> Ma sono dati emersi dai giornali eh, non idee mie.


scusa, avevo inteso che tu ti riferissi alla separazione giudiziale, che è molto costosa


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, avevo inteso che tu ti riferissi alla separazione giudiziale, che è molto costosa


la separazione in alcuni tribunali si può ancora fare anche senza avvocato. per il divorzio è necessario


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> la separazione in alcuni tribunali si può ancora fare anche senza avvocato. per il divorzio è necessario



solo la consensuale, la giudiziale è una causa vera e propria, con relativi costi


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> solo la consensuale, la giudiziale è una causa vera e propria, con relativi costi


si certo. solo la separazione consensuale. per il divorzio di qualsiasi tipo sia è necessario.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, avevo inteso che tu ti riferissi alla separazione giudiziale, che è molto costosa


Ma lasciamo perdere i costi sulle giudiziali che ne ha parlato tempo fa repubblica...
L'aumento del 400% è riguardante le difficoltà oggettive di padri separati a far fronte all'assegno di mantenimento da passare alla famiglia.
Vediamo io voglio separarmi ok.
Devo lasciare la mia casa a mia moglie e mia figlia.
E prendermi un locale in affitto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

padri separati
che non pagano
cresciuti del 400%
Diego Neri
In quattro anni a Vicenza sono passati da 55 a 215 La maggior parte ha portato a condanne con i padri morosi che rischiano la cella se non pagano

    e-mail
    print

domenica 15 aprile 2012 CRONACA, pagina 20
Una scena dell´ultimo film di Verdone “Posti in piedi in paradiso” che racconta ...

È una delle tante facce della crisi. Non solo di quella economica, ma anche di quella di valori. Diminuiscono le entrate in famiglia, ma aumentano separazioni e divorzi. E crescono a dismisura quei padri ed ex mariti che non pagano - per scelta o per necessità - l´assegno di mantenimento alle madri dei loro figli, alle quali i giudici li hanno assegnati.
PROCESSI. Negli ultimi quattro anni, sono aumentati del 400 per cento a Vicenza i processi penali a carico dei padri - i casi di madri sono rarissimi - che sono accusati di «aver fatto mancare i mezzi di sussistenza» ai figli, o di essersi «sottratti all´obbligo di corrispondere all´ex moglie la somma per contribuire al mantenimento» dei figli stessi. Nel 2007, prima della crisi economica, erano stati 55 i procedimenti penali. Nel 2011, sono saliti a 215, cioè quattro volte tanto. La maggior parte di quelli che si sono conclusi hanno visto la condanna del padre moroso, che oltre a subire dei mesi di reclusione deve anche corrispondere cifre significative alle mogli costituite parte civile. Di fatto, non passa giorno in tribunale senza che vengano celebrati processi per queste tipologie di reato, che prevedono pene fino ad un anno.
CORSIA PREFERENZIALE. Perché sono aumentati a dismisura questi casi, che dal tribunale civile - competente per le separazioni fra coniugi e per tutti gli altri adempimenti - passano a quello penale? Una delle ragioni, indicate dagli addetti ai lavori, è la cosiddetta corsia preferenziale: nel 2009, il legislatore aveva disposto come per alcuni reati dovessero essere adottate dalle procure delle metodologie organizzative allo scopo di chiudere in fretta le indagini per far celebrare i processi più celermente. Fra i reati, con lo stalking o la violenza sessuale, anche l´omesso versamento degli alimenti. Pertanto, le inchieste sono più veloci e le udienze fissate in tempi rapidi.
CAUSE. È indubbio però, come conferma un aumento esponenziale negli anni, che siano aumentati sia i casi di separazione problematica dal punto di vista economico che la conflittualità fra ex in genere. Tanto che quello dei padri separati che non arrivano a fine mese è diventato problema sociale, argomento di dibattito pubblico e spunto anche per un film di successo come “Posti in piedi in Paradiso” di Carlo Verdone, che narra in maniera tragicomica le disavventure di tre padri che vanno a vivere assieme in un appartamento dopo essere finiti sul lastrico in seguito a divorzi dolorosi. Molto spesso i padri separati - sono nate anche delle associazioni a loro tutela, soprattutto per coloro che hanno problemi a vedere i figli - diventano nuovi poveri, stretti fra spese sempre più alte per vivere e quelle fisse per il mantenimento.
CASSAZIONE. Soltanto con una pronuncia recente la Cassazione ha mandato assolto un padre che non pagava gli alimenti perchè non aveva la disponibilità economica per farlo. In precedenza, era lo stesso imputato a dover dimostrare, anche se era quasi impossibile con carte alla mano, di aver perso il lavoro, di averne cercato un altro e di non essere riuscito a trovarne alcuno. Di aver tentato di tutto per pagare e di non esserci riuscito.
IN AULA. In tribunale, però, l´impressione che emerge è un´altra. E cioè che i mariti condannati siano coloro che non hanno versato l´assegno per anni. Non hanno dato niente: non si tratta di padri che hanno pagato solo quello che riuscivano, perchè di più non potevano, ma che hanno scelto di non dare un euro.
PENA NON SOSPESA. Oggi molti giudici condannano i mariti anche a pagare la parte civile. La pena detentiva non viene sospesa (e quindi si aprono le porte del carcere) se non versano il dovuto entro una data stabilita, per rendere più efficace la sentenza.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lasciamo perdere i costi sulle giudiziali che ne ha parlato tempo fa repubblica...
> L'aumento del 400% è riguardante le difficoltà oggettive di padri separati a far fronte all'assegno di mantenimento da passare alla famiglia.
> Vediamo io voglio separarmi ok.
> Devo lasciare la mia casa a mia moglie e mia figlia.
> E prendermi un locale in affitto.


ti metti in lista per le case popolari
ogni tanto escono i bandi di sussidio per le locazioni
idem per gli sfrattati/intimati
idem per il sostegno al reddito in generale

se invece guadagni bene, ti arrangi

diciamo che se sei "povero", puoi ricorrere agli strumenti per il sociale che già ci sono per tutte le categorie
mi pare difficile introdurre uno strumento ad hoc, anche se in certe città esistono delle abitazioni date in uso per brevi periodi ai padri separati, in attesa di migliorare la propria situazione


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti metti in lista per le case popolari
> ogni tanto escono i bandi di sussidio per le locazioni
> idem per gli sfrattati/intimati
> idem per il sostegno al reddito in generale
> ...


Ma non si era detto che ognuno fa la vita che sceglie di fare?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lasciamo perdere i costi sulle giudiziali che ne ha parlato tempo fa repubblica...
> L'aumento del 400% è riguardante le difficoltà oggettive di padri separati a far fronte all'assegno di mantenimento da passare alla famiglia.
> Vediamo io voglio separarmi ok.
> Devo lasciare la mia casa a mia moglie e mia figlia.
> E prendermi un locale in affitto.



Sui nuovi costi di abitazione, affitto, bollette, ok, ci siamo, siamo tutti d'accordo.

Ma non è l'assegno di mantenimento che rovina l'uomo...
Per i figli minori, a fronte di uno stipendio normale, si parla di un 250 euro al mese.

Se la moglie lavora, il marito non le deve mantenimento.

Guarda, lo sai come sono messa. 
Ci siamo impoveriti entrambi, mica solo l'uomo.
ANche io ora, col mio stipendio, devo fare fronte a tutte le spese, e lui non mi passa un centesimo.

Non mi ricordo la fonte, ma le separazioni che prevedono un assegno di mantenimento al coniuge sono appena il 20% circa. E nei divorzi, diventano ancora meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sui nuovi costi di abitazione, affitto, bollette, ok, ci siamo, siamo tutti d'accordo.
> 
> Ma non è l'assegno di mantenimento che rovina l'uomo...
> Per i figli minori, a fronte di uno stipendio normale, si parla di un 250 euro al mese.
> ...


Vero, ci si impoverisce in due. Purtroppo non è solo la casa, con 2 lavatrici, due caldaie ecc..., dopo la separazione sono spesso necessarie 2 macchine, quindi 2 assicurazioni, due bolli ecc... Io vedo dei miei amici: sono riusciti a ricucire tutte le loro ferite per amore dei figli, dopo una separazione di quelle... cruente diciamo. Economicamente non si sono fatti la guerra, ma... adesso stanno facendo una gran fatica, e lui appunto versa solo la quota per il mantenimento dei figli, ma le spese sono triplicate, non raddoppiate.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero, ci si impoverisce in due. Purtroppo non è solo la casa, con 2 lavatrici, due caldaie ecc..., dopo la separazione sono spesso necessarie 2 macchine, quindi 2 assicurazioni, due bolli ecc... Io vedo dei miei amici: sono riusciti a ricucire tutte le loro ferite per amore dei figli, dopo una separazione di quelle... cruente diciamo. Economicamente non si sono fatti la guerra, ma... adesso stanno facendo una gran fatica, e lui appunto versa solo la quota per il mantenimento dei figli, ma le spese sono triplicate, non raddoppiate.



Credo che alcune coppie davvero non possano permettersi di separarsi.

Per quanto mi riguarda, tra i vari pensieri che ho in questi giorni, ce n'è uno dove sommo mentalmente tutte le spese di questa separazione giudiziale e dico "e fino ad ora avrei pagato le tasse universitarie per il primo anno... e adesso siamo arrivati al secondo anno di università della bimba..." e altre amene considerazioni del genere.

Che idiozia quello che sta succedendo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che alcune coppie davvero non possano permettersi di separarsi.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, tra i vari pensieri che ho in questi giorni, ce n'è uno dove sommo mentalmente tutte le spese di questa separazione giudiziale e dico "e fino ad ora avrei pagato le tasse universitarie per il primo anno... e adesso siamo arrivati al secondo anno di università della bimba..." e altre amene considerazioni del genere.
> 
> Che idiozia quello che sta succedendo....


Quello che è veramente idiota è che in questo Stato si debba pagare e tanto per potersi separare... mentre sposarsi, feste vestiti e altre cavolate a parte, costa una sciocchezza. Si dovrebbe pagare in proporzione al patrimonio da dividere, e solo in caso non si abbia un accordo tra le parti. Come in tante altre cose, anche in questa i soldi fanno la differenza. 
E le separazioni in casa funzionano solo in casi eccezionali, quando non ci sono motivi di rancore/astio fra i due coniugi.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello che è veramente idiota è che in questo Stato si debba pagare e tanto per potersi separare... mentre sposarsi, feste vestiti e altre cavolate a parte, costa una sciocchezza. Si dovrebbe pagare in proporzione al patrimonio da dividere, e solo in caso non si abbia un accordo tra le parti. Come in tante altre cose, anche in questa i soldi fanno la differenza.
> E le separazioni in casa funzionano solo in casi eccezionali, quando non ci sono motivi di rancore/astio fra i due coniugi.


Bè, è giustissimo che sposarsi non costi. Perchè dovrebbe? Anche due nullatenenti devono potersi sposare. 

Per la separazione, ci sono giudici, avvocati. Nel caso di separazioni giudiziali magari anche commissari tecnici, sia d'ufficio sia di parte. Tutta gente che deve essere pagata.
C'è un minimo che si paga per una separazione, e poi si incrementa a seconda di quanto non ci si riesce a mettere d'accordo col coniuge.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, è giustissimo che sposarsi non costi. Perchè dovrebbe? Anche due nullatenenti devono potersi sposare.
> 
> Per la separazione, ci sono giudici, avvocati. Nel caso di separazioni giudiziali magari anche commissari tecnici, sia d'ufficio sia di parte. Tutta gente che deve essere pagata.
> C'è un minimo che si paga per una separazione, e poi si incrementa a seconda di quanto non ci si riesce a mettere d'accordo col coniuge.


e anche i nullatenenti devono potersi separare... e divorziare. E' il meccanismo che è sbagliato... reso difficile da motivazioni più legate alla religione che a motivi amministrativi. Solo il fatto che una causa civile rimanga aperta per 3 anni ha un costo di gestione altissimo.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e anche i nullatenenti devono potersi separare... e divorziare. E' il meccanismo che è sbagliato... reso difficile da motivazioni più legate alla religione che a motivi amministrativi. Solo il fatto che una causa civile rimanga aperta per 3 anni ha un costo di gestione altissimo.



Sì. Hai ragione.
epperò, vedo le cose anche dal "punto di vista" dello Stato.

Una coppia sposata è un guadagno per la società. Una coppia che si separa, una perdita.
per sposarsi, i documenti che servono sono pochi, le formalità sono poche.
Per una separazione, sono molte di più, e serve un giudice per la ratifica -mentre per sposarsi, basta chiunque sia maggiorenne, italiano, con diritti civili.

Sono d'accordo cmq che le difficoltà -più che altro la durata della separazione necessaria al divorzio, e altre cosette- siano legate al concetto religioso del matrimonio.
Epperò, capisco come lo stato se ne freghi di renderlo accessibile a chicchessia.

Del resto, nessuno ti obbliga a sposarti, nessuno ti obbliga a separarti. 
Guarda, lo dico io che ci sono in mezzo e sto affrontando spese non da poco. E per necessità, per mia figlia, non per le tazzine da caffè.

Più che altro... metterei un tariffario per avvocati e consulenti vari. Lì sì che siamo alla follia pura...


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì. Hai ragione.
> epperò, vedo le cose anche dal "punto di vista" dello Stato.
> 
> Una coppia sposata è un guadagno per la società. Una coppia che si separa, una perdita.
> ...


verissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo


assolutamente. Ci dovrebbe essere anche la pratica di far seguire alcune cause pro bono come in america, facendo scaricare dalle tasse il mancato reddito ai professionisti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

*Oggi*

L'assessore: «È mia intenzione dare voce a chi vive problemi sociali legati alla famiglia»
IL CONVEGNO. Al teatro Pasubio esordio per l'AGS, associazione nazionale nata in città I genitori separati chiedono più attenzione per il disagio
Il presidente: «Vogliamo aiutare chi è vittima della divisione»
17/04/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
I relatori Valentina Ceruffi e Daniele Campagnolo. E.CU.

«Bisogna creare una “cultura della separazione”». Con queste parole il presidente, lo scledense Carlo Fabris esprime l'intento programmatico del primo convegno nazionale di AGS, Associazione Genitori Separati, tenutosi al teatro Pasubio. La provocazione non ha certo l'obbiettivo di favorire la rottura dei legame coniugale, ma vuole richiamare l'attenzione sulle problematiche collegate a questa eventualità, sempre più frequente e troppo spesso causa di vere e proprie tragedie umane. Specialmente quando la coppia che si separa ha dei figli. La nuova associazione scledense si prefigge proprio di prestare aiuto ai genitori rimasti “vittime” della separazione e di dar voce al loro disagio per cercare di trovare risposte istituzionali a questo allarme sociale. Emblematico il caso di Daniele Campagnolo di Vicenza, rimasto schiacciato dallo sgretolarsi della sua famiglia. «La separazione, il processo, la necessità di tornare a chiedere ospitalità ai genitori sono stati solo l'inizio del calvario». Poi è arrivata la malattia del figlio e le spese mediche sono divenute insostenibili. «Ma il vero mostro è la solitudine». In AGS Daniele e tanti altri padri e madri con storie analoghe alla sua hanno trovato accoglienza, sostegno, ma soprattutto la possibilità di dare senso alla propria vita attraverso l'impegno: «volevo ricevere aiuto, ora ho l'occasione di essere d'aiuto per gli altri». La cultura della separazione passa anche attraverso la comprensione delle sue cause. Valentina Ceruffi, psicologa e consulente familiare, ha messo in luce come la crisi di coppia sia conseguenza di una trasformazione dei singoli: «Scegliamo di condividere la nostra vita con una persona perché essa risponde ai nostri bisogni affettivi, ma è normale che questi possano cambiare con la convivenza e l'arrivo di un bambino. Se non si cambia insieme allora il legame affettivo viene a mancare». Quando questo porta alla separazione bisogna essere molto onesti con i figli. Mai scaricare su di loro le proprie frustrazioni, ma neanche all'opposto mentire “a fin di bene”. «È fondamentale spiegare che mamma e papà non vanno più d'accordo e per questo non vivranno più assieme. Un bambino, per quanto piccolo, può incassare il colpo» prosegue la dott.sa Ceruffi. «Subirà un trauma, ma con l'aiuto dei genitori riuscirà ad elaborarlo normalmente. Escluderlo dalla realtà darà invece luogo a dissociazioni». Interviene anche l'assessore alla Persona alla Famiglia Antonietta Martino, riaffermando la sensibilità dell'amministrazione a questi problemi, ma smentendo che a Schio più della metà dei matrimoni finirebbe con una separazione. «Stiamo studiando sistemi per facilitare la conciliazione del tempo di lavoro con quello della famiglia, un programma che può rispondere anche alle esigenze dei genitori single. Inoltre nell'ambito del progetto Tavolo Famiglia si avvieranno dei focus group di cittadini per discutere le principali questioni sociali della comunità e trovare soluzioni condivise: in questa sede si darà voce anche a loro». E.CU.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Aprile 2012)

Visto i costi della separazione, non varrebbe la pena di impegnarsi di più nel matrimonio?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Visto i costi della separazione, non varrebbe la pena di impegnarsi di più nel matrimonio?



In effetti... certo, i costi della separazione sono la prima cosa cui si pensa quando si affronta una crisi matrimoniale


----------



## @lex (17 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Visto i costi della separazione, non varrebbe la pena di impegnarsi di più nel matrimonio?


AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH
sisi una bella motivazione......:mrgreen:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti... certo, i costi della separazione sono la prima cosa cui si pensa quando si affronta una crisi matrimoniale





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH
> sisi una bella motivazione......:mrgreen:


Intendevo impegnarsi a fare funzionare il matrimonio PRIMA di creare la crisi.
Se si ha timore delle spese, di chi deve tenersi la casa, del costo del mantenimento dei figli è meglio evitare di aver motivi per separarsi, piuttosto che piangere dopo o vivere da separati in casa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Intendevo impegnarsi a fare funzionare il matrimonio PRIMA di creare la crisi.
> Se si ha timore delle spese, di chi deve tenersi la casa, del costo del mantenimento dei figli è meglio evitare di aver motivi per separarsi, piuttosto che piangere dopo o vivere da separati in casa.


Oggi riflettevo sul gran numero di coppie che ho visto separarsi da quando mi sono sposata, coppie che frequentavo perchè genitori di bimbi coetanei dei miei. Un'ecatombe. E di alcuni ho saputo le motivazioni... incompatibilità, egoismo soprattutto; molti sono andati in crisi quando i figli erano al nido o alla materna, si sono separati mentre i figli erano alle elementari. Diciamo che dopo 4 anni di matrimonio erano insofferenti, dopo 7/8 si scannavano dall'avvocato. Quando vedo tanta gente che così giovane si porta già il fardello della separazione sulle spalle, mi chiedo se non ci sia un problema di fondo.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oggi riflettevo sul gran numero di coppie che ho visto separarsi da quando mi sono sposata, coppie che frequentavo perchè genitori di bimbi coetanei dei miei. Un'ecatombe. E di alcuni ho saputo le motivazioni... incompatibilità, egoismo soprattutto; molti sono andati in crisi quando i figli erano al nido o alla materna, si sono separati mentre i figli erano alle elementari. Diciamo che dopo 4 anni di matrimonio erano insofferenti, dopo 7/8 si scannavano dall'avvocato. Quando vedo tanta gente che così giovane si porta già il fardello della separazione sulle spalle, mi chiedo se non ci sia un problema di fondo.


La risposta l'hai già scritta ed è quella giusta: "E di alcuni ho saputo le motivazioni... incompatibilità, egoismo soprattutto; molti sono andati in crisi quando i figli erano al nido o alla materna, si sono separati mentre i figli erano alle elementari."


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Visto i costi della separazione, non varrebbe la pena di impegnarsi di più nel matrimonio?


Bravo!
Si proprio questo il mio interrogativo...
Poi ho sempre pensato che in una famiglia le difficoltà economiche tengano come dire gli animi calmi.
Ti faccio un esempio: io faccio un lavoro che mi porti ad essere spesso assente da casa, no?
Lei mi dice...devi essere più presente...altrimenti qua salta tutto.
Io mi trovo in conflitto tra cambiare lavoro, rinunciando magari ad una buona fonte di sostentamento, o mettermi nei guai con la mia compagna no?

Mi dispiace, per come sono fatto io, non rinuncerei al lavoro.
E ingoierei la separazione.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oggi riflettevo sul gran numero di coppie che ho visto separarsi da quando mi sono sposata, coppie che frequentavo perchè genitori di bimbi coetanei dei miei. Un'ecatombe. E di alcuni ho saputo le motivazioni... incompatibilità, egoismo soprattutto; molti sono andati in crisi quando i figli erano al nido o alla materna, si sono separati mentre i figli erano alle elementari. Diciamo che dopo 4 anni di matrimonio erano insofferenti, dopo 7/8 si scannavano dall'avvocato. Quando vedo tanta gente che così giovane si porta già il fardello della separazione sulle spalle, mi chiedo se non ci sia un problema di fondo.


Forse è la solitudine...
Si trovano a vivere delle difficoltà.
Si immaginano di essere le uniche persone al mondo.

Ripeto io ho trovato sempre aiuto e conforto, su certi problemi, da coppie di sconosciuti, con molti più anni di me...
In fondo è stato confortante sentirsi dire...ma dai...ma dai...ci siamo passati tutti eh? E magari ti raccontano le loro esperienze di vita...e ti senti come dire più normale no?

Troppo immaginario irrealistico nelle nostre menti...e troppe sfide quotidiane da affrontare...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Intendevo impegnarsi a fare funzionare il matrimonio PRIMA di creare la crisi.
> Se si ha timore delle spese, di chi deve tenersi la casa, del costo del mantenimento dei figli è meglio evitare di aver motivi per separarsi, piuttosto che piangere dopo o vivere da separati in casa.


Si...
Ma che ne pensi della mia idea, che in un matrimonio è più importante saper andare d'accordo, che non volersi bene?
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ma mettiamo che siamo legati da un forte sentimento, ma i caratteri non si trovano...

Esempio: io sono disordinatissimo e tu iperordinatissima...vivere assieme è dura eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse è la solitudine...
> Si trovano a vivere delle difficoltà.
> Si immaginano di essere le uniche persone al mondo.
> 
> ...


Non so se è la solitudine. Io sulla mia esperienza ho imparato che se si vuole essere compatibili... qualche spigolo lo devi smussare, a qualcosa devi rinunciare, ovviamente da ambo le parti e ovviamente ragionandoci su assieme. Ma se metti le tue esigenze prima di quelle della famiglia sempre e comunque... non si va avanti. E secondo me, questo avviene molto spesso perchè i modelli sono sbagliati, temo sia proprio un fatto di educazione, si passa da una visione della vita edulcorata proposta dai media e protetta dalla famiglia di origine, alla dura realtà, assolutamente impreparati.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so se è la solitudine. Io sulla mia esperienza ho imparato che se si vuole essere compatibili... qualche spigolo lo devi smussare, a qualcosa devi rinunciare, ovviamente da ambo le parti e ovviamente ragionandoci su assieme. Ma se metti le tue esigenze prima di quelle della famiglia sempre e comunque... non si va avanti. E secondo me, questo avviene molto spesso perchè i modelli sono sbagliati, temo sia proprio un fatto di educazione, si passa da una visione della vita edulcorata proposta dai media e protetta dalla famiglia di origine, alla dura realtà, assolutamente impreparati.


Dici bene da ambo le parti.
E dici bene la visione edulcorata...

Poi aggiungi che quando finiamo in coppia nel matrimonio tutti e due portiamo dentro i nostri usi e costumi...
E tutti e due siamo convinti che quello che ci hanno insegnato i genitori sia sacrosanto no?

Per esempio che dire del fenomeno maschio mammone?

Ohi...
Mio suocero ha 92 anni...
Ma ancora oggi a sua moglie dice...
Ah buonissime le tue tagliatelle, ma come le faceva la me pora mamma...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Ma che ne pensi della mia idea, che in un matrimonio è più importante saper andare d'accordo, che non volersi bene?
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ma mettiamo che siamo legati da un forte sentimento, ma i caratteri non si trovano...
> 
> Esempio: io sono disordinatissimo e tu iperordinatissima...vivere assieme è dura eh?


Boh non so se sia la formula per il matrimonio.
In ogni situazione di convivenza anche al lavoro la tolleranza è indispensabile. Se ci si aspetta di aver a che fare solo con gli uguali si va su un'altro pianeta a chiaccherare con una volpe.
Per me è più importante volersi bene e rispettarsi.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Boh non so se sia la formula per il matrimonio.
> In ogni situazione di convivenza anche al lavoro la tolleranza è indispensabile. Se ci si aspetta di aver a che fare solo con gli uguali si va su un'altro pianeta a chiaccherare con una volpe.
> Per me è più importante volersi bene e rispettarsi.


La tolleranza è una qualità legata alla personalità di un individuo e non certo, ritengo, al fatto di amare o meno una persona, tanto è vero che quanti/e ( soprattutto quante) ragionano: o fai come dico io, o vafanculo no?

Chiediamoci sempre un pochino come mai tante persone finiscano ad orbitare in altri cuori...no?


----------



## Duchessa (18 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Visto i costi della separazione, non varrebbe la pena di impegnarsi di più nel matrimonio?


Non conosco persone (e ne conosco tante) che si siano separate per leggerezza, e senza un percorso di "impegno". Hanno tutte passato una profonda e lunga crisi, hanno riflettuto, si sono confrontate, e hanno deciso dopo lungo tempo, proprio anche a causa degli altissimi costi della separazione, costi in denaro e costi emotivi.
Chiediamoci come mai quasi nessuno tornerebbe alla vita precedente, col proprio coniuge. La cosa sconvolgente è che la maggior parte delle persone a me vicine si è separata per gravissimi motivi, che mai avrei sospettato: violenza (a volte fisica, a volte psicologica); totale mancanza di rispetto della persona; totale disinteresse sessuale.
Le coppie spesso qui descritte come "fraterne" in qualche modo resistono (tradimenti a parte per supplire carenze interne..) e forse questo è un bene, ma resistono anche tante coppie nelle quali l'indifferenza, la mancanza di amore ma spesso perfino l'odio e il rancore regnano sovrani, per anni, per sempre. Davanti a questi casi io mi chiedo se il numero delle separazioni non sia piuttosto ancora troppo basso...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non conosco persone (e ne conosco tante) che si siano separate per leggerezza, e senza un percorso di "impegno". Hanno tutte passato una profonda e lunga crisi, hanno riflettuto, si sono confrontate, e hanno deciso dopo lungo tempo, proprio anche a causa degli altissimi costi della separazione, costi in denaro e costi emotivi.
> Chiediamoci come mai quasi nessuno tornerebbe alla vita precedente, col proprio coniuge. La cosa sconvolgente è che la maggior parte delle persone a me vicine si è separata per gravissimi motivi, che mai avrei sospettato: violenza (a volte fisica, a volte psicologica); totale mancanza di rispetto della persona; totale disinteresse sessuale.
> Le coppie spesso qui descritte come "fraterne" in qualche modo resistono (tradimenti a parte per supplire carenze interne..) e forse questo è un bene, ma resistono anche tante coppie nelle quali l'indifferenza, la mancanza di amore ma spesso perfino l'odio e il rancore regnano sovrani, per anni, per sempre. Davanti a questi casi io mi chiedo se il numero delle separazioni non sia piuttosto ancora troppo basso...


Ok non sono vissuto in coppia.
Il mio matrimonio è sempre assomigliato allo sposalizio di due scapoli.
Ma per come sono fatto io non sarei resistito che pochi giorni a certe situazioni.
Ma allora chiediamoci tutte queste coppie che hanno perseguito il sogno ( illusione) di una vita assieme e in pochi anni sono finite inevitabilmente dal giudice.

Non so quanto in effetti siano "fraterne" certe unioni...
Ma in molte coppie che conosco io....è la vita materiale con i suoi problemi e casini...a tenere sopiti gli animi, da certi pruriti o velleità.

Esempio...sposi un fornaio...non puoi lamentarti dei suoi orari di lavoro.
Ma la pagnotta lui te la porta sempre a casa!


----------



## exStermy (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì. Hai ragione.
> epperò, vedo le cose anche dal "punto di vista" dello Stato.
> 
> Una coppia sposata è un guadagno per la società. Una coppia che si separa, una perdita.
> ...



L'ostracismo riservato alle separazioni /divorzi in questo caso coincide come scopo sia per la chiesa sia per lo stato...

serve a scoraggiare l'individualismo temutissimo dalle due istituzioni perche' se non contenuto, porta alla loro distruzione...

ci siamo quasi...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dal 2009 ad oggi i padri che non ce la fanno a pagare l'assegno di mantenimento sono aumentati del 400%.
> Del resto se va avanti così torneremo alle nostre antiche epoche venete in cui in una casa si viveva anche in due o tre nuclei famigliari no?


In veneto non so, ma in Sicilia si, con asino annesso.


----------



## Flavia (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Che importa. Se non hai un soldo bucato sei sporco e cattivo.


esagerato!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
te lo dice una squattrinata perenne
a proposito sai se si mangia bene alla caritas, quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'ostracismo riservato alle separazioni /divorzi in questo caso coincide come scopo sia per la chiesa sia per lo stato...
> 
> serve a scoraggiare l'individualismo temutissimo dalle due istituzioni perche' se non contenuto, porta alla loro distruzione...
> 
> ci siamo quasi...


Ah i bei tempi andati di Dio Patria e Famiglia! Tutto distrutto dalla cultura di sinistra di miscredenti atei, sfasciastati!
A parte gli scherzi, tutte le società umane hanno regolamentato l'istituzione della famiglia e il controllo delle nascite.
Ne va della sopravvivenza della specie no?
Ah i bei tempi andati in cui se sposavi un comunista ti scomunicavano...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah i bei tempi andati di Dio Patria e Famiglia! Tutto distrutto dalla cultura di sinistra di miscredenti atei, sfasciastati!
> A parte gli scherzi, tutte le società umane hanno regolamentato l'istituzione della famiglia e il controllo delle nascite.
> Ne va della sopravvivenza della specie no?
> Ah i bei tempi andati in cui se sposavi un comunista ti scomunicavano...
> ...


pe' farte rosika', te dedico questa pe' domani...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55yCQOioTyY

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Aprile 2012)

La possibilità di separarsi con pochi danni economici (con vantaggi per tutti...) è sempre nelle mani della persona lasciata o economicamente più debole. Se queste persone riflettessero invece di lasciarsi partire l'embolo......
Complicare la separazione/divorzio è una vendetta inutile. Anzi è controproducente: convince sempre più il partner che vuole andarsene che era la cosa più giusta da fare.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La possibilità di separarsi con pochi danni economici (con vantaggi per tutti...) è sempre nelle mani della persona lasciata o economicamente più debole. Se queste persone riflettessero invece di lasciarsi partire l'embolo......
> Complicare la separazione/divorzio è una vendetta inutile. Anzi è controproducente: convince sempre più il partner che vuole andarsene che era la cosa più giusta da fare.


SI...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Visto i costi della separazione, non varrebbe la pena di impegnarsi di più nel matrimonio?



E no è molto più facile andare da un avvocato che a pagamento risolva lui/lei i tuoi problemi......

Sarà perchè in passato ho avuto a che fare con questi avvoltoi che poi si fermasse tutto li ma in mezzo a queste grane poi ci mettono di tutto e di più da pagare ....sono storie infinite che paghi negli anni e che però solo alla fine ti arriva la batosta......


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E no è molto più facile andare da un avvocato che a pagamento risolva lui/lei i tuoi problemi......
> 
> Sarà perchè in passato ho avuto a che fare con questi avvoltoi che poi si fermasse tutto li ma in mezzo a queste grane poi ci mettono di tutto e di più da pagare ....sono storie infinite che paghi negli anni e che però solo alla fine ti arriva la batosta......


E lì si che ti cade il mondo in testa eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Aprile 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> E' un problema a cui si potrebbe ovviare se esistessero leggi più eque, ma ahimè siamo in Italia...
> Io sono convinta che se si permettesse ai padri di trascorrere tutto il tempo che desiderano insieme ai propri figli, non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno dell'assegno di mantenimento.




su 100 padri quanti vogliono trascorrere e impegnare il loro tempo prezioso per allevare i figli?


daiiiiiii


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su 100 padri quanti vogliono trascorrere e impegnare il loro tempo prezioso per allevare i figli?
> 
> 
> daiiiiiii


nessuno. grazie a loro ho campato per mesi come babysitter


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nessuno. grazie a loro ho campato per mesi come babysitter



La questione è semplicemente questa: che i padri si tenessero metà tempo i figli, adeguando il loro lavoro come fanno le donne, con tutti gli annessi del caso( incazzamento folle della maggior parte delle compagne, incacchiamento dei datori di lavoro per permessi malattia figli etc).

Facile. l'affido condiviso dovrebbe essere questo.


voglio proprio vedere il conte quanto spesso se ne sta lontano dalla famiglia se ha una figlia da accudire META' del tempo della sua vita.

vedi allora che le donne si prenderebbero lavori più seri, meno flessibili al pari degli uomini e pretenderebbero di meno.

chi inizia? daiiiii


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

*il problema è...*

Gentili signori , non ho letto tutto ,  ma credo di aver capito che siete fuori tema ( secondo me ) . Un portinaio a Napoli si appena suicidato , perchè ha ricevuto la lettera di licenziamento . prima di impiccarsi ha telefonato ai figli al nord( maggiorenni , credo) , dicendo loro che non avrebbe potuto più pagare il mantenimento alla loro madre. 
Qui sta il problema ! Che faceva mammina , oltre che a prendersi l'assegnino ? Credo , nulla ! Se così è , perchè l'ex doveva dare l'assegnino ? In base a quale legge di natura l'ex marito deve lavorare e dare molto del frutto del suo lavoro alla ex moglie , che nel frattempo si gratta ? Dove sta scritto , a parte che nella testa dei giudici ?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La questione è semplicemente questa: che i padri si tenessero metà tempo i figli, adeguando il loro lavoro come fanno le donne, con tutti gli annessi del caso( incazzamento folle della maggior parte delle compagne, incacchiamento dei datori di lavoro per permessi malattia figli etc).
> 
> Facile. l'affido condiviso dovrebbe essere questo.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti...
Io non sarei mai così stupido da ingaggiare guerre con mia moglie sul tempo di tenere mia figlia.
Ignaro ospite...
Io me la sono cuccata benissimo da piccola.
Da quando aveva un anno, tutte le mattine me la preparavo e la portavo all'asilo nido, poi alla scuola materna e poi alle elementari...
Ovvio mi piaceva molto quando era piccola portarla al parco giochi...perchè lì facevo sempre nuove conoscenze no?

Si ora ha dodici anni...
Si ha molto bisogno di me ora...
Ma mi usa come un bancomat no?

La mia carta vincente...è...eheheheheheheehehhe...

Che mia figlia non vuole stare con me eh?
Perchè mica io sono il suo servo come mammina eh?
mica ti faccio i compiti al tuo posto perchè altrimenti si fanno brutte figure con le professoresse eh?

Io alla sua età ero in collegio.
E stavo BENISSIMO lontano dai miei...

Ergo...
Arpega!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gentili signori , non ho letto tutto ,  ma credo di aver capito che siete fuori tema ( secondo me ) . Un portinaio a Napoli si appena suicidato , perchè ha ricevuto la lettera di licenziamento . prima di impiccarsi ha telefonato ai figli al nord( maggiorenni , credo) , dicendo loro che non avrebbe potuto più pagare il mantenimento alla loro madre.
> Qui sta il problema ! Che faceva mammina , oltre che a prendersi l'assegnino ? Credo , nulla ! Se così è , perchè l'ex doveva dare l'assegnino ? In base a quale legge di natura l'ex marito deve lavorare e dare molto del frutto del suo lavoro alla ex moglie , che nel frattempo si gratta ? Dove sta scritto , a parte che nella testa dei giudici ?




Nel tuo breve racconto ci stanno scritti un po troppi " credo" non credi???


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gentili signori , non ho letto tutto ,  ma credo di aver capito che siete fuori tema ( secondo me ) . Un portinaio a Napoli si appena suicidato , perchè ha ricevuto la lettera di licenziamento . prima di impiccarsi ha telefonato ai figli al nord( maggiorenni , credo) , dicendo loro che non avrebbe potuto più pagare il mantenimento alla loro madre.
> Qui sta il problema ! Che faceva mammina , oltre che a prendersi l'assegnino ? Credo , nulla ! Se così è , perchè l'ex doveva dare l'assegnino ? In base a quale legge di natura l'ex marito deve lavorare e dare molto del frutto del suo lavoro alla ex moglie , che nel frattempo si gratta ? Dove sta scritto , a parte che nella testa dei giudici ?


mi spiace sentire di un suicidio, comunque.

Che le condizioni di vita dopo una separazione peggiorino, è indubbio.

Ma in questo particolare caso, immagino che ci fosse molto di più. Il licenziamento in sè e per sè per esempio.
Infatti, l'assegno di mantenimento dipende dalle condizioni dei due ex coniugi.
Il marito, perso il lavoro, non aveva obbligo di versare l'assegno alla ex moglie.

A parte questo, visto che credo che il tuo discorso andasse oltre, attualmente meno del 20% delle separazioni prevedono oggi l'assegno di mantenimento al coniuge, visto che fortunatamente sempre più donne lavorano.
Nei casi in cui questo non succede, bisogna vedere se la moglie non voleva lavorare, o se di comune accordo andava benissimo al marito avere la donna a casa...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

l'assegno di mantenimento dipende esclusivamente dal sesso dei contendenti,non da chi guadagna di più.Ovvero,se sei uomo,preparati a una vita di miseria.
Certo che l'onestà intelletuale delle donne è quantomeno vergognosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'assegno di mantenimento dipende esclusivamente dal sesso dei contendenti,non da chi guadagna di più.Ovvero,se sei uomo,preparati a una vita di miseria.
> Certo che l'onestà intelletuale delle donne è quantomeno vergognosa.



E' un fatto che mediamente le donne guadagnano meno degli uomini. Ergo, nel 20% dei casi in cui una separazione prevede un assegno di mantenimento, nella stragrande maggioranza di volte si tratta di assegni alla donna.
Il fatto che le donne guadagnino in media meno degli uomini dipende spesso dal carico di lavoro maggiore che hanno in famiglia, e dalle responsabilità maggiori che hanno nei confronti dei figli, situazione questa che non molti uomini combattono.

Se un marito si trovasse senza lavoro, e la moglie invece lo avesse, anche da separati la moglie sarebbe tenuta a mantenere il marito.
Questa è la legge.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' un fatto che mediamente le donne guadagnano meno degli uomini. Ergo, nel 20% dei casi in cui una separazione prevede un assegno di mantenimento, nella stragrande maggioranza di volte si tratta di assegni alla donna.
> Il fatto che le donne guadagnino in media meno degli uomini dipende spesso dal carico di lavoro maggiore che hanno in famiglia, e dalle responsabilità maggiori che hanno nei confronti dei figli, situazione questa che non molti uomini combattono.
> 
> Se un marito si trovasse senza lavoro, e la moglie invece lo avesse, anche da separati la moglie sarebbe tenuta a mantenere il marito.
> Questa è la legge.


Però prendiamo il mio caso.
Se io mi separo devo uscire dalla MIA casa.
Quella che ho pagato con il mio denaro, da solo, e sputando sangue.
Verissimo che sono riuscito a pagare questa casa perchè mia moglie con il suo lavoro ha mantenuto la famiglia, quando tutto ciò che guadagnavo era messo lì.
Me ne devo andare, e prendermi una casa in affitto.
Tu da quanto hai scritto saresti in un certo senso privilegiata, perchè vivete già da molto tempo in case separate.
Il problema per molti sta in questo.
Una volta un operaio manteneva moglie e due figli, e se risparmiava riusciva a farsi su una casa.
Oggi una delle categorie più in difficoltà è quella dei singles, per cui senti sempre più il fenomeno di lavoratori e insegnanti, che si mettono a vivere in tre o 4 in un appartamento, per poter arrivare a fine mese con qualcosa.
Insomma ora si dice che senza due stipendi, una famiglia arranca eh?

Insomma un tempo una casa era come un porto di mare, ci vivevano dentro anche 3 o 4 nuclei famigliari, no?
Adesso si va sempre più verso un mondo in cui una casa è come la cella di un monaco.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'assegno di mantenimento dipende esclusivamente dal sesso dei contendenti,non da chi guadagna di più.Ovvero,se sei uomo,preparati a una vita di miseria.
> Certo che l'onestà intelletuale delle donne è quantomeno vergognosa.


Beh a me sembra, a ben vedere, che la legislazione sulla separazione, sia impostata sulla salvaguardia dei minori, e che sancisca solo, che due persone non possono più coabitare per divergenze varie.
Per me il danno economico è spiegabile per la montagna di spese pratiche in più eh?

Esempio?
Se prima per cucinare un etto di pasta da spartire in due, si usava, un'unica pentola, e un unico fornello, poi avremo due persone che cucinano 50 grammi di pasta, su due fornelli diversi, con due allacciamenti del gas diversi, ecc..ecc..ecc...

So che per molti uomini diventa una vita di miseria.
Perchè poi i casini sono tantissimi eh?
Come fare a calcolare con onestà le spese straordinarie...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*mi spiegate..*

Separato dal 2001 , e divorziato , ma con causa economica in corso . Niente assegno a lei , che ha la sua bella pensione dopo essersi fatta la sua vita come le piaceva , dalla separazione . Mi spiegate perchè dovrò consegnare al giudice la dichiarazione di successione per aver ereditato da un parente stretto , morto 18 mesi fa ?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*precisazione*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Separato dal 2001 , e divorziato , ma con causa economica in corso . Niente assegno a lei , che ha la sua bella pensione dopo essersi fatta la sua vita come le piaceva , dalla separazione . Mi spiegate perchè dovrò consegnare al giudice la dichiarazione di successione per aver ereditato da un parente stretto , morto 18 mesi fa ?


Preciso che non ci sono figli minorenni o a carico .


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Separato dal 2001 , e divorziato , ma con causa economica in corso . Niente assegno a lei , che ha la sua bella pensione dopo essersi fatta la sua vita come le piaceva , dalla separazione . Mi spiegate perchè dovrò consegnare al giudice la dichiarazione di successione per aver ereditato da un parente stretto , morto 18 mesi fa ?



Non ho capito benissimo, ma immagino che sia perchè le eredità personali, da parenti, non entrano in alcun modo nel regime patrimoniale delle coppia.
Forse è per verificare che non ci siano sostanze del vostro ex matrimonio che erano state nascoste.
E' stata la tua ex moglie a comunicare al giudice della tua eredità?

Cmq in caso tu ti stia preoccupando, rassicurati. Lei non ci può mettere le mani sopra.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*no, mi preoccupo , anzi .....*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho capito benissimo, ma immagino che sia perchè le eredità personali, da parenti, non entrano in alcun modo nel regime patrimoniale delle coppia.
> Forse è per verificare che non ci siano sostanze del vostro ex matrimonio che erano state nascoste.
> E' stata la tua ex moglie a comunicare al giudice della tua eredità?
> 
> Cmq in caso tu ti stia preoccupando, rassicurati. Lei non ci può mettere le mani sopra.


Forse dovresti controllare le sentenze della cassazione , e vedrai che si parla di capacità reddituale . Per spiegarti meglio la cosa , che per me è orripilante , la ex , appena saputo della morte di mio padre , si è procurato il Certificato di morte , e lo ha consegnato al giudice , il quale ora mi chiede la dichiarazione di successione .....In pratica c'è la concreta possibilità , che in violazione della volontà del defunto , la signora possa godere dei frutti del lavoro di mio padre , ovviamente attraverso un assegno .


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse dovresti controllare le sentenze della cassazione , e vedrai che si parla di capacità reddituale . Per spiegarti meglio la cosa , che per me è orripilante , la ex , appena saputo della morte di mio padre , si è procurato il Certificato di morte , e lo ha consegnato al giudice , il quale ora mi chiede la dichiarazione di successione .....In pratica c'è la concreta possibilità , che in violazione della volontà del defunto , la signora possa godere dei frutti del lavoro di mio padre , ovviamente attraverso un assegno .


Da cui...dalla separazione si cerca di gungere al divorzio no?
Ma per molti diventa un vietnam...ogni giorno nuove imboscate...ecc..ecc..ecc..

Finchè morte

Non vi separi.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*Finchè morte...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Da cui...dalla separazione si cerca di gungere al divorzio no?
> Ma per molti diventa un vietnam...ogni giorno nuove imboscate...ecc..ecc..ecc..
> 
> Finchè morte
> ...


proprio così : infatti spero nella provvidenza , ma è lenta . A questo mio rammarico , un amico mi ha risposto che è lenta , perchè è sempre in arretrato per la coda di gente !
Intanto da 12 anni pago avvocati . A gennaio si è chiusa una causa che mi aveva intentato circa la casa in comune : l'ha persa e il giudice le ha addebitato le spese . Credi che sia servito a qualcosa ? Anzi ..Spudoratamente mi chiedeva di rimborsarmi 3000 € a 500 € al mese .  Intanti ho speso 6000 € di avvocati . Perdita netta : 3000 €
Grazie alla legge 1970 e alle interpretazioni dei giudici di tutti i gradi , gli avvocati magnano....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> proprio così : infatti spero nella provvidenza , ma è lenta . A questo mio rammarico , un amico mi ha risposto che è lenta , perchè è sempre in arretrato per la coda di gente !
> Intanto da 12 anni pago avvocati . A gennaio si è chiusa una causa che mi aveva intentato circa la casa in comune : l'ha persa e il giudice le ha addebitato le spese . Credi che sia servito a qualcosa ? Anzi ..Spudoratamente mi chiedeva di rimborsarmi 3000 € a 500 € al mese .  Intanti ho speso 6000 € di avvocati . Perdita netta : 3000 €
> Grazie alla legge 1970 e alle interpretazioni dei giudici di tutti i gradi , gli avvocati magnano....


Gli avvocati magnano SEMPRE...


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao, 

Lo ammetto … mi sono sposata per salvarmi economicamente … 

Dopo 18 anni di convivenza lui mi ha tradita per ben sei mesi con un’altra donna … 

Avevo intuito, che per superare questa botta avrei sputato sangue … ma la paura di cadere nella povertà e di perdere tutto quello che avevamo costruito assieme, mi ha portato ad accettare la sua proposta di matrimonio … 

Lui mi ha sposato per dimostrarmi che come donna voleva me al suo fianco … 
Io l’ho sposato, pur sapendo che forse non avrei superato il grande dolore e delusione, per non perdere tutto e per assicurarmi un futuro … 

Brutto … lo so … 

Ora affrontiamo piano piano l’argomento separazione … perché io non sono stata in grado di perdonare … siamo sposati da tre anni … basta – per quanto mi ha detto l’avvocato, posso appoggiarmi anche al concubinato perché abbiamo prole – per mandarlo in rovina completamente … 

Non è ciò che voglio … ma gli ho tenuto le spalle libere e l’ho sostenuto, così che lui potesse studiare e fare carriera rinunciando a tutto e occupandomi di tutto … non per restare alla fine col sedere per terra … lui mi deve sostenere, affinché io mi possa mantenere come si deve … e non accettando qualsiasi cosa per poi dover rigirare la moneta tutte le volte che vado a comprare il pane … 

Le abbiamo provate tutte … anche la separazione in casa … ma io non lo sopporto più …

Credo, che molte donne rinuncino a una propria vita lavorativa, per sostenere il marito e per accudire ai figli … non hanno speranze nel mondo del lavoro … chi assume una quarantenne senza esperienza? … 

Bisogna riflettere molto bene, come si vuole modellare la propria vita … chi accetta, che la moglie accudisce casa e prole … deve sputare sangue dopo una separazione … un lusso, che solo i ricchi possono permettersi …

Se potessi tornare indietro … non accetterei più di sostenerlo in tal modo …  il prezzo è troppo alto se le cose vanno male … 

sienne


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao, Lo ammetto … mi sono sposata per salvarmi economicamente …  Dopo 18 anni di convivenza lui mi ha tradita per ben sei mesi con un’altra donna …  Avevo intuito, che per superare questa botta avrei sputato sangue … ma la paura di cadere nella povertà e di perdere tutto quello che avevamo costruito assieme, mi ha portato ad accettare la sua proposta di matrimonio …  Lui mi ha sposato per dimostrarmi che come donna voleva me al suo fianco … Io l’ho sposato, pur sapendo che forse non avrei superato il grande dolore e delusione, per non perdere tutto e per assicurarmi un futuro …  Brutto … lo so …  Ora affrontiamo piano piano l’argomento separazione … perché io non sono stata in grado di perdonare … siamo sposati da tre anni … basta – per quanto mi ha detto l’avvocato, posso appoggiarmi anche al concubinato perché abbiamo prole – per mandarlo in rovina completamente …  Non è ciò che voglio … ma gli ho tenuto le spalle libere e l’ho sostenuto, così che lui potesse studiare e fare carriera rinunciando a tutto e occupandomi di tutto … non per restare alla fine col sedere per terra … lui mi deve sostenere, affinché io mi possa mantenere come si deve … e non accettando qualsiasi cosa per poi dover rigirare la moneta tutte le volte che vado a comprare il pane …  Le abbiamo provate tutte … anche la separazione in casa … ma io non lo sopporto più … Credo, che molte donne rinuncino a una propria vita lavorativa, per sostenere il marito e per accudire ai figli … non hanno speranze nel mondo del lavoro … chi assume una quarantenne senza esperienza? …  Bisogna riflettere molto bene, come si vuole modellare la propria vita … chi accetta, che la moglie accudisce casa e prole … deve sputare sangue dopo una separazione … un lusso, che solo i ricchi possono permettersi … Se potessi tornare indietro … non accetterei più di sostenerlo in tal modo …  il prezzo è troppo alto se le cose vanno male …  sienne


Brutto? No, che schifo...... oltretutto usare i figli per vendetta o per mandare uomini sul lastrico... che schifoSi dice che di solito sono le donne ad avere le palle, in questo caso non direi proprio....ti sei parata il culo e basta.Una donna con le palle lo avrebbe lasciato...avevi paura di rimanere zitella? in questi casi single stona, meglio zitella....chiediti perché dopo 18 anni ti ha tradita, magari non é solo colpa sua...


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Lo ammetto … mi sono sposata per salvarmi economicamente …
> 
> ...


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao, 
Sarà pure schifoso … ma la vita è molto complessa … 

Io ho preso uno spavento incredibile, quando mi sono ammalata gravemente e mi sono ritrovata da sola a dover affrontare tutto … perché lui difronte a ciò è scappato, si è fatto coccolare … 

Ho capito, come avvolte bisogna piegarsi … capire … chiedersi del perché accadano certe cose … lui mi aveva promesso, che avremmo affrontato assieme l’argomento del tradimento … ma solo dopo lo sposalizio … 

Allora gli ho creduto … e mi sono pure parata il culo, si. Ed ho fatto bene, perché lui nuovamente mi ha lasciata sola ad affrontare il dolore … non ha voluto parlare, non ha voluto cercare aiuto … niente … ma continuare come se niente fosse accaduto … io non ne sono stata capace …

sienne


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao, Sarà pure schifoso … ma la vita è molto complessa …  Io ho preso uno spavento incredibile, quando mi sono ammalata gravemente e mi sono ritrovata da sola a dover affrontare tutto … perché lui difronte a ciò è scappato, si è fatto coccolare …  Ho capito, come avvolte bisogna piegarsi … capire … chiedersi del perché accadano certe cose … lui mi aveva promesso, che avremmo affrontato assieme l’argomento del tradimento … ma solo dopo lo sposalizio …  Allora gli ho creduto … e mi sono pure parata il culo, si. Ed ho fatto bene, perché lui nuovamente mi ha lasciata sola ad affrontare il dolore … non ha voluto parlare, non ha voluto cercare aiuto … niente … ma continuare come se niente fosse accaduto … io non ne sono stata capace …sienne


Vedi, questa cosa della malattia non la conoscevo....o meglio non l'avevi detta, cambia un po' le carte in tavola ma mica di poco...1)  "lui mi aveva promesso, che avremmo affrontato assieme l’argomento del tradimento … ma solo dopo lo sposalizio …" ma non ci siamo....ma da dove saltano fuori tutti questi uomini senza attributi? mah....uno che ragiona così é tutto tranne che normale.....2) " te ti sei ammalata prima o dopo il matrimonio"? perché non si puo' vivere tutta la vita con una persona che davanti a questi fatti scappa... quindi questa tua cosa del rovinarlo economicamente é premeditata.....


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

Io non ho mai detto che lo voglio rovinare, non è quello che voglio … ma mi deve aiutare, affinché io non trovo una sistemazione lavorativa soddisfacente … 

Avevo aperto due thread “superare … come si fa” e “la fiducia” … perché una parte di me, veramente voleva trovare pace e un futuro con lui … 

Ma dopo la delusione – mi ha tradita durante la mia malattia – una parte di me non gli credeva più … ho investito tutto, ma proprio tutto … tutti i miei risparmi … le mie risorse in questa unione … ho preso paura e mi sono detta, che se le cose in futuro non dovessero andare bene, io mi devo parare il di dietro … per poter ricominciare … 

Lui non ha voluto crescere … non ha voluto affrontare … e una parte di me, lo sospettava …



sienne


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,Io non ho mai detto che lo voglio rovinare, non è quello che voglio … ma mi deve aiutare, affinché io non trovo una sistemazione lavorativa soddisfacente …  Avevo aperto due thread “superare … come si fa” e “la fiducia” … perché una parte di me, veramente voleva trovare pace e un futuro con lui …  Ma dopo la delusione – mi ha tradita durante la mia malattia – una parte di me non gli credeva più … ho investito tutto, ma proprio tutto … tutti i miei risparmi … le mie risorse in questa unione … ho preso paura e mi sono detta, che se le cose in futuro non dovessero andare bene, io mi devo parare il di dietro … per poter ricominciare …  Lui non ha voluto crescere … non ha voluto affrontare … e una parte di me, lo sospettava …   sienne


Scusami...lui ti tradisce durante la tua malattia e te lo sposi? Ma lui non é degno neppure di essere un uomo, potrà mai essere marito o padre? dovevi lasciarlo, tutto qui....Riguardo ad ora non so cosa dire....mi sono già espresso, un po' é pure colpa tua perché non dovevi arrivare a questo punto....non si investe tutto su un matrimonio "che non s'ha da fare"


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Scusami...lui ti tradisce durante la tua malattia e te lo sposi? Ma lui non é degno neppure di essere un uomo, potrà mai essere marito o padre? dovevi lasciarlo, tutto qui....Riguardo ad ora non so cosa dire....mi sono già espresso, un po' é pure colpa tua perché non dovevi arrivare a questo punto....non si investe tutto su un matrimonio "che non s'ha da fare"


sono d'accordo!


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao

Mi sono espressa male … ho investito tutto prima del matrimonio … 

Abbiamo convissuto pur sempre per ben 18 anni, e sono tanti …  

Eravamo molto giovani, ingenui e molto innamorati … 

Purtroppo io ci ho creduto … ho voluto credere …

… e facile dire … lascia tutto … 

La speranza … è l’ultima a morire … 


Ma rimane il fatto, che per me … sposarmi è stato un bene … non si mangia di soli ideali. 

… o lui o io … 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Scusami...lui ti tradisce durante la tua malattia e te lo sposi? Ma lui non é degno neppure di essere un uomo, potrà mai essere marito o padre? dovevi lasciarlo, tutto qui....Riguardo ad ora non so cosa dire....mi sono già espresso, un po' é pure colpa tua perché non dovevi arrivare a questo punto....non si investe tutto su un matrimonio "che non s'ha da fare"


Quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Lo ammetto … mi sono sposata per salvarmi economicamente …
> 
> ...


La vera vita!
Un abbraccio Sienne!:up::up::up:
E stai attenta agli avvocati, cercate una sistemazione che vada bene per voi due, rendendovi conto della reale situazione, gli avvocati sono molto bravi...a insustare gli animi no?

Ma hai ragione...il prezzo è troppo alto...se le cose vanno male!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Scusami...lui ti tradisce durante la tua malattia e te lo sposi? Ma lui non é degno neppure di essere un uomo, potrà mai essere marito o padre? dovevi lasciarlo, tutto qui....Riguardo ad ora non so cosa dire....mi sono già espresso, un po' é pure colpa tua perché non dovevi arrivare a questo punto....non si investe tutto su un matrimonio "che non s'ha da fare"


Si ma dei del senno del poi è piena la gente no?
QUanti si fidano dell'altro sulla fiducia?
E solo perchè innamorati?
Questo è l'esempio di un tradimento molto subdolo...
QUello in cui uno ti fa capire che dopo sposati tutto cambierà e invece poi non è vero un casso...

Poi parliamoci chiaro...
CI sono 18 anni vissuti assieme...

E appunto le persone non sono sempre le stesse...
Magari Sienne dice...

Se tornassi indietro, non mi sposerei quest'uomo, ma allora non avevo la maturità e consapevolezza che ho oggi...

E del resto qui leggiamo sempre piccole parti delle situazioni!


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Lo ammetto … mi sono sposata per salvarmi economicamente …
> 
> ...


1000 punti...almeno non te la racconti su'...


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao Conte! 

Hai capito al volo!

Certo, se potessi tornare indietro … 

Ma devo andare avanti … con tutti gli errori che ho fatto … 

Ma uno non lo volevo più ripetere … dare fiducia ciecamente … 

Pur da sposati – nel paese in cui vivo – dopo un divorzio chi finisce a fare l’elemosina sono le donne e molto meno gli uomini … 

No, dobbiamo trovare una soluzione senza avvocati tra le scatole … 


Ciao stermi

Grazie per i punti … ma c’è poco da raccontarsela … 

I conti si fanno alla fine del mese … e quelli non mentano … ma ti fanno venire una paura boia … 

Questa esperienza mi ha fatto capire tante cose … tra l’altro, che bisogna essere anche un po’ egoisti e furbi nella vita … 

sienne


----------



## Indeciso (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma dei del senno del poi è piena la gente no?QUanti si fidano dell'altro sulla fiducia?E solo perchè innamorati?Questo è l'esempio di un tradimento molto subdolo...QUello in cui uno ti fa capire che dopo sposati tutto cambierà e invece poi non è vero un casso...Poi parliamoci chiaro...CI sono 18 anni vissuti assieme...E appunto le persone non sono sempre le stesse...Magari Sienne dice...Se tornassi indietro, non mi sposerei quest'uomo, ma allora non avevo la maturità e consapevolezza che ho oggi...E del resto qui leggiamo sempre piccole parti delle situazioni!


Ma fammi il piacere Questa si ammala, lui é come se non ci fosse stato e te che fai? lo sposi? conte ci siamo o ci facciamo? dai.......


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,


dipende molto, da come si concepisce l’unione tramite matrimonio … 

per me il matrimonio non ha niente di romantico … 

è un contratto che mi tutela … punto. 

E molte donne lo sanno benissimo … 

Il mio compagno ha sempre saputo come la penso … 

Riconosco che lui con quest’atto ha voluto farmi capire, che mi vuole veramente bene … 

Perché sapeva benissimo a cosa andava in contro  … ne avevamo parlato … 

Lui non ha fatto i conti con il dolore e la delusione che mi portavo dentro … ero ubriaca, stordita dal dolore e delusione … e sinceramente, una parte di me ha sperato che ciò potesse bastare per superare … 

Ho voluto un bene enorme a questo uomo … e forse è ancora così … 


sienne


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

:nuke:


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :nuke:


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

Io penso che Sienne abbia fatto bene, vista la sua situazione. Apprezzo l'onestà con cui si esprime.
E mi dispiace che la sua storia d'amore sia finita così.
Spero che il marito farà davvero onore ai suoi impegni economici. Ho troppe amiche separate che avrebbero diritto all'assegno di mantenimento, ma che non lo ricevono mai e che arrivano perfino a una sorta di rassegnazione, dopo un po' mollano la spugna e non chiedono più niente. Però c'è da dire che loro hanno un lavoro. 

Per Sienne: Speriamo che almeno in questo tuo marito sarà più corretto e ti sostenga, nel mentre ti auguro di trovare un lavoro dove magari potresti pure sfruttare questo tuo bilinguismo spagnolo-italiano. 

In bocca al lupo,

ari


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io penso che Sienne abbia fatto bene, vista la sua situazione. Apprezzo l'onestà con cui si esprime.
> E mi dispiace che la sua storia d'amore sia finita così.
> Spero che il marito farà davvero onore ai suoi impegni economici. Ho troppe amiche separate che avrebbero diritto all'assegno di mantenimento, ma che non lo ricevono mai e che arrivano perfino a una sorta di rassegnazione, dopo un po' mollano la spugna e non chiedono più niente. Però c'è da dire che loro hanno un lavoro.
> 
> ...



anche io la comprendo. 


come si fa a giudicare? dopo una malattia poi...

In fondo il marito ha scelto e di tradirla come di sposarla, quindi lui la conosceva meglio di quanto le nostre considerazioni potrebbero giudicare.

in bocca al lupo Sienne. ti auguro di trovare lavoro presto.


----------

